# Lip Smacking?



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

Thought this was a little silly, but I wanted to ask if anyone else has ever noticed this with their hedgie, and also if it means anything. Lately I have noticed that Smee making some kind of lip-smacking sounds. I can even hear him doing this in his sleep from time to time. I never noticed it before. Is there anything I should be worried about? It isn't constant, just more of a once in a while sort of thing. But when he does do it he'll be smacking a few times in a row, not just once.

I read a similar post about this from Aug. 13th, but I still don't know what to think. I would hate to anesthetize him for nothing, as I'm told by my vet it can really stress the little guys out. As far as I know he doesn't have a family history of cancer, but then I'm not sure if family history makes a difference or not. I don't quite have the money to drop on a vet visit right now, but I think I can make it happen if absolutely necessary. What do you guys think?


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's totally normal! Winston does it too, usually as he's falling asleep. I've seen him doing it when he falls asleep on my arm, uncovered. It's basically exactly that - lip smacking. Nothing to worry about.

Edit: Here's another thread about it: viewtopic.php?f=16&t=5965


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

My Loki does it too, usually when he wakes up or is going to sleep but its constant. I've watched him via the bottom of his house do it, just seems some like to smack their lips, Hester likes to lick her nose though there's no URI or extra wetness.


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

mine makes a tiny smacking noise with his mouth, too. I can feel Rex's mouth when he does that, almost like tiny kisses  like the others, it's usually when he's comfortable or feels safe. He does it when he's bonding with me, under his wheel, or after he eats. it's cute.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Both mine do it when I first wake them up - kinda like their hedgie-daddy! :lol: I figure it's morning (or evening) breath. Cuppa Joe or cuppa mealies??


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

LOL! 

Mealie coffee. One worm or two? :? :lol:


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

Okay, thanks everyone! I

Cup of mealies... PJM is too silly


----------

